# Need a Battery???



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just an FYI,if you're needing a new battery for your machine the dealers have jumped up really high on the YUASA batteries.You can go to Sams and buy the Interstate battery for $65.And it IS a YUASA with Interstate badging on it.:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good Info. Thanks! Mine's about to need one.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

whats the part number for the interstate


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't know right off hand,but they have a book right by the batteries that cross references them.


----------



## phcaan (Jun 22, 2010)

I went with an Odysse battery. It was expensive but is said to last 8 to 10 years. If that turns out to be true, it will be less expensive than several less expensive batteries.


----------

